# AWE Rabbit exhaust question.



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the exact specifications of the resonator and muffler in the kit? I know it's 2.5" piping but want to know exact sizes of the res/muffler to try and do a custom exhaust like it (By a shop of course, not cheap crap) 

Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Nick_V08 said:


> Does anyone know the exact specifications of the resonator and muffler in the kit? I know it's 2.5" piping but want to know exact sizes of the res/muffler to try and do a custom exhaust like it (By a shop of course, *not cheap crap*)
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows.


At that point wouldn't it be better just to buy an AWE exhaust?


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

Nick_V08 said:


> Does anyone know the exact specifications of the resonator and muffler in the kit? I know it's 2.5" piping but want to know exact sizes of the res/muffler to try and do a custom exhaust like it (By a shop of course, not cheap crap)
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows.


look up the kit on the internet. They either use borla or magnaflow. If you've got a shop that can weld anything and they do a good job...you can buy anything as long as it a relative size. buy small mufflers they will be able to make them fit...I have a "custom" exhaust it was cheap...and it's crappy but it sounds good thats whats important RIGHT!?

I'll post a picture of my car tomorrow if I have a chance. and or remember


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I've already got a custom exhaust which is stock 2.25" piping, straight pipes with a 5x8x14 high quality magnaflow muffler with dual outlet 3" double walled tips. done by a shop I trust/know their work. It sounds great, pretty loud on WOT but I want it bit louder and throatier like AWE's but for the cheaper cost. The 2.5" piping increase with a smaller muffler and very high flowing resonator like that kit has is perfect, and I can just go custom again to save more money. (Or just go same size muffler again but for the 2.5" of course and no res..) but I think that high flow resonator will help the drone of the bigger piping. I got my current setup done all for $250 and everyone who's seen the work and sound etc is impressed, just want it bit louder like AWE's with the performance and such still there. Not like that Fart can 3" piping Honda crap...

And might I add I saw a sick lowered, mk4 or mk3... Silver GTI with nice rims etc today.. Then I saw its massive fart can and my head hurt and I was ashamed to see the ruined car with that, lol. Vdubbin not rice D:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I did some research and found out the sizes of the AWE stuff and magnaflow makes the resonator and muffler to match it. 4"x14" 2.5" in/out resonator and a 6"x14" 2.5" in/out muffler, both round bodies like AWE and I found some nice dual out 3.5" double wall tips to look sick. Resonator is $70, muffler is $80 and tips are $70, all high quality and performance. So $220 for parts and figure another $100-150 for shop work and piping to get a custom AWE like exhaust sound and performance I'd say is well worth the $350 +/- saved


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

couple photos of my exhaust, crappy welds crappy mufflers almost 100kmis on it...still sounds good welding photo is a repair during an MD inspection.
]


































I like visual aids.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's hideous lol and just looks so cheap. I already got a high quality custom setup but I'm going to upgrade in a few months hopefully to something lil bit bigger.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds good and flows well I will never pay more than $150 for metal pipes


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Straight pipes is cheap to get done at a shop. That's not what you're paying for, just "metal pipes" you'd pay $300 for labor, shop parts like mufflers etc.. Not just pipes, lol. like way less than $150 for straight through. I paid $250 to pretty much get all stock exhaust taken out, replaced with straight pipes (2.25" stock piping size), a high quality 5x8x14 Magnaflow muffler and dual outlet 3" double walled tips by Magnaflow. Amazing job he did, and it sounds and performs amazing, but I want to upgrade to little bigger with things I mentioned above.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

what are you hoping to gain by increasing the diameter of your exhaust?


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish I could help, I had the AWE exhaust in my living room...till I installed it last night, sorry 
Why not just get the kit from AWE and install it yourself. I have zero mechanical experience (I changed my oil...once) and it took me under an hour and a half to do it. I think itll hold lol, but honestly it was really simply, you might need to get new brackets to hold up the exhaust however, i broke two taking out the stock exhaust, they were located near the resonator and those were the only two I needed to reuse when installing the new exhaust.


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

just a little side note i have a 07 rabbit with a eurojet catback and everything it in perfectly with no problem at all. also it sounds very similiar to the awe cat back but $200 cheaper. its a quiet exhaust but sounds very nice. i also have eurojet header with catless test pipe which makes it alot louder and more performance oriented. i love the eurojet setup and hope this helped you


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm just going to do custom. I got a custom exhaust now that I love but I want it a bit louder..lol.

Current(Catback): 2.25'' Piping straight pipes to 1x 5x8x14'' High quality Magnaflow muffler and dual outlet 3'' Double walled tips. (exact same setup as the kit, except custom and only costed $250, not $625)

What I'm going to do(Catback): 2.5'' Piping straight pipes with 1x 4''x14'' High quality Magnaflow Resonator after Cat (To get rid of the higher pitched sounds, Like raspy) to either dual outlet 3'' double walled tips again or if I can find them, dual outlet 3.5'' tips - double walled or not.

Will be much louder to what I want but wont be obnoxiously loud, and it won't be raspy thanks to the Resonator. So I'll be quite happy with it and performance shouldn't really change at all and if so, will be marginal and won't effect anything honestly..Being as AWE/Eurojet/TT Borla etc is all 2.5'' exhaust, so its obvious 2.5'' is optimal for this engine, and those are the most popular kits on this car.

I've heard a MK6 Golf (2012) with this exact setup I'm wanting to do except he kept stock resonator then from there, adapter to 2.5'' piping all the way back and its the loudless I like+sounds amazing+has NO rasp, so it will be perfect.  And he didn't have an intake either, and I do. A Neuspeed P-Flo, so will complement the exhaust even more.


----------

